# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  In Pictures: Microsoft exposes its research efforts

## wise-wistful

Photo gallery of Microsoft scientists showing off research projects during the TechFest gathering
Microsoft Corp. this week pulled in researchers and scientists from the company's labs around the world to show off their work at its seventh annual TechFest gathering in Redmond, Wash. Yesterday.
The one-day show for the press and business partners highlighted a slew of Microsoft research projects, including work on cell biology, monitoring and predicting epidemics and monitoring volcanic undersea activities. 
Microsoft also showed off the World Wide Telescope, which is a project that pulls together images from the best telescopes in the world and stitches the information together in a single, searchable format. The telescope project is slated to be released free to the public this spring.
Here are some images from Tuesday's TechFest show floor, where scientists showed off their work and even actor and science enthusiast Alan Alda weighed in with his take on the emerging tech that he saw there.
READ MORE

----------

